# Pictures from our display at Winter Carnival Show



## Drorchid (Jan 26, 2009)

Below are some pictures from our display at the Winter Carnival Show in St. Paul, Minnesota. One of our plants (Phrag. Scarlet O'Hara) got an AM! I will post pictures of that plant in a separate post. Sorry I did not get too many close ups.




















































Robert


----------



## paphreek (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the AOS award. Your display was nicely done. Every plant was high quality.


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Ross.

Robert


----------



## nikv (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice display. Thanks!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice pics and great show!!! Congrats on the AM...


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 26, 2009)

Hopefully this same display will be in Madison? I'll be able to read the name tags!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 26, 2009)

dang.... love that Franz Glanz(?).


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice display Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> dang.... love that Franz Glanz(?).


Nah, thats a St Ouen!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow! Is that Dendrobium one plant???!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 26, 2009)

That is a very nice display!

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice display and congratulations for the award!!! great angraecum!! Jean


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 27, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow! Is that Dendrobium one plant???!!!



Yes.

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> Yes.
> 
> Robert


Awesome!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Nah, thats a St Ouen!



nah, you're crazy....oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2009)

Ask Dr. Rob.
I can tell from NYC.


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, NYEric is correct.....

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2009)

See, and that's even in spite of my old camera escaping to Wisconsin and sneaking into his bag to make the reflective photo!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> See, and that's even in spite of my old camera escaping to Wisconsin and sneaking into his bag to make the reflective photo!


:rollhappy:


----------



## snow (Jan 29, 2009)

wonderfull display! way to go.


----------

